# Forum Back Up



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok gang, the forum is back up and the search feature works now. I wont bore you with the technical data of the problem but I was finnaly able to resolve the issue...

PS: By the way thanks for all the emails all 100+ them. Believe me I know when the forum goes down







Happy Posting









Vern


----------

